# Fajitas on the Egg



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Filet and free range yard bird marinated, fixin to cut up peppers, onions and shrooms.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

looks good......post some photos of the cooking process.




..


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

you're killin me! doin Subway tonight----


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Shops....cooks....gonna make a good wife!!!




J/K.... love egg fajitas!!!! Thanks for the eye deer for tomorrows dinner


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hell yeah! Great looking eats! Don't forget that cup looks like it needs a refill of the good stuff!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

.....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

......


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

And a Priesters Pecan Pie for dessert. In-laws like me.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

hebegb again said:


> Shops....cooks....gonna make a good wife!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinkin tonight is gonna be pot roast, acorn squash and salad.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks good. I do like me some Priesters Pecans!


----------

